# Sand Fleas



## mobasscat (Jun 6, 2010)

What's the best way to keep sand fleas? Can they be kept in a 5 gal bucket,does it need damp sand etc. How long can fresh shrimp be kept or do they need to be refrigerated? Thanks!!!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

they'll do ok in a bucket with water and an aerator over nite


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

for fleas i have a little tupperware container with holes in the bottom of it. the fleas stay fine in that while im fishing and then you can store them in a cooler over night. the cold will slow them down and they usually will "wake up" when you expose them to saltwater the next day. the holes in the bottom of the container are key because the fleas' excrements will kill them.

shrimp, like the skink said, a bucket with saltwater and an aerator will keep them alive.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> for fleas i have a little tupperware container with holes in the bottom of it. the fleas stay fine in that while im fishing and then you can store them in a cooler over night. the cold will slow them down and they usually will "wake up" when you expose them to saltwater the next day. the holes in the bottom of the container are key because the fleas' excrements will kill them.
> 
> shrimp, like the skink said, a bucket with saltwater and an aerator will keep them alive.


Yeah. They are dirty little guys. Even with an aerator, I loose some overnight if I keep them in water. Keeping them moist and cool seems to work better, like Cheese says.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

you really have to keep them both moist AND cool, i used to keep them in just a plastic container w/holes drilled in the bottom and in the cooler with a little bit of ice, they do OK, but i have found they do better if you keep them moist either by surrounding them with damp sand or putting a seawater soaked wet bait towel on top of them if you just keep them without sand in a drained tupperware. fridge is too cold and they will die, has to be a cooler with ice in it and do not let the container they are in touch the ice. they die quicker too on the hook after they have been stored like this so just have enough to last u until you can rake up more fresh ones for that day of fishing.


----------



## mobasscat (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

The best way is keep-um under your tongue!


----------



## mobasscat (Jun 6, 2010)

hummm,they ain't bad but are a little gritty!!!!!!!!!!! notttt!


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> The best way is keep-um under your tongue!


...only if they have eggs . That's what we call "por Man's cavier" 

Fishwander


----------

